

Ask HN: How could a Reddit competitor attract the best of Reddit community? - rayalez

A time like this is an excellent opportunity to create a reddit competitor.
Current alternatives(like voat.co) are focused on completely avoiding censorship and moderation, thus attracting the worst of reddit.<p>I am curious, what are your thoughts on how one could go about attracting the best of reddit?<p>I am working on a personal project that is very similar, but I wouldn&#x27;t try to compete with reddit to attract all the haters and celebrity-gossip kind of people. Do you have some ideas about what kind of startup could attract the most intelligent and creative parts of the community?<p>(right now my project is focused on writers, &quot;reddit meets fictionpress&quot;, but it would be very easy to pivot into something broader, if I can come up with a smart way to do that)
======
angersock
I'd suggest that you really, really reconsider what you mean by the "best" and
"worst" of reddit. The shit-spewing churn of 4chan's various terrible boards,
for example, still manages more creativity (of a sort) than most things we see
posted on this site.

The "most intelligent" and "creative" folks actually spend a _great amount of
time_ doing things you may consider reprehensible.

Similarly, the best folks are maybe just the most normal and harmless ones?
Maybe your site is trying to be the nice Disney version of the real internet
message boards?

I say this not to mock--just to point out that you should really consider your
value prop.

